# Blue Marlin on Blue Prints



## daddytime (Oct 1, 2007)

It's Mothers Day so I gotta keep it short for now, but....the fish are here. We caught and released a Blue Marlin yesterday just SW of the SW corner of the dumping grounds. Killed 3 wehee and lost a couple of stud hoo due a rigger clip malfunction when hoo skyed on rigger bait and another chewing through the leader 10' under the boat. 

Video and pix later, Happy Mothers Day.


----------



## MSViking (Oct 11, 2007)

outstanding!! can't wait to see pics!!


----------



## TCAT (Oct 9, 2007)

I knew when I got multiple texts last night that you guys scored. Awesome!!


----------



## jhall (Oct 8, 2007)

*blue*

Standing by for pics and video. Should be good.


----------



## Xiphius (Oct 10, 2007)

Way to Go..first blue of the bluewater season, hope the crap streaming down the Mississippi doesn't mess up our big game fishing


----------



## superchicken (Jan 9, 2010)

Glad to hear that! Cant wait for more info and pic's, cant imagine the river not being a problem as high as they are forecacting it to be, was it two years ago that it was so bad and had the bluewater so far offshore? Hoping for the best and congrats on the blue.


----------



## samoajoe (Dec 28, 2010)

Dear god man! I need my blue water fix, help a brother out.


----------



## Lil' Ti (Feb 16, 2009)

Cogratulations on a stellar trip capt. good to hear of some blue water action happening out there


----------



## daddytime (Oct 1, 2007)

A couple of pix, video in production


----------



## DestinLA (Apr 29, 2011)

Great report!!


----------



## daddytime (Oct 1, 2007)

Couple more pix, video next


----------



## samoajoe (Dec 28, 2010)

I just got goosebumps! Thanks for sharing. any guesses as to what it weighed?


----------



## bellafishing (Oct 1, 2007)

That is awesome!! I just got pumped! How far was the blue water? Temp? Any weed-lines? Sorry for all the questions, but just wondering how far to decent water. Congrats on an awesome fish!

Thanks,
Bob


----------



## daddytime (Oct 1, 2007)

There was a rip running right down the steps and east to the south side of the dumping grounds. We ran right at 60 miles and found a nice formed weed line and that is where the action took place. We had a tuna in the spread and had our shots at some nice wahoo. I'm still on a high from the trip:thumbup:

Having copyright infringement web posting problems with my video soundtrack. Still working on it getting it online somewhere...


----------



## jhall (Oct 8, 2007)

Those turned out really good. Damn that water is pretty. Here's one for you Tom. You looked pretty happy.


----------



## Pursuit24 (Feb 22, 2008)

I just wanted to say thanks again for the invite. The trip was awesome. First wahoo and billed my first Blue. It doesn't get much better than that.

Larry


----------



## jhall (Oct 8, 2007)

What happened to your hat, Larry? I'm pretty sure you started the day with one.


----------



## bully48 (Aug 2, 2008)

Good job Guys! Those pics are awesome Tom! Curious what type and brand of Camera? I guess i lost my spot Uncle B?


----------



## Pursuit24 (Feb 22, 2008)

The Marlin beat it off my head, but I will trade a hat for a Marlin any day.


----------



## Uncle B (Jul 19, 2009)

Was an AWESOME trip!!! Wished we had footage of being in the baits to begin with!!! Great team effort!!! Looking forward to getting back out there!!!!


----------



## daddytime (Oct 1, 2007)

Hey Kevin
Camera is Sony Handycam HD AVCHD 120 GB Hard Drive, 1920x1080 HD Recorder
Pricey at just under a grand and well worth the money.

Changing format on video, I've spent hours on the video and cant get it online...YET

Thanks to Uncle B for the invite and all the kind remarks, hope this is the beginning to a great year offshore


----------



## daddytime (Oct 1, 2007)

*Video link*

http://vimeo.com/23538935

Check your volume


----------



## Ultralite (Oct 1, 2007)

badazz video and soundtrack tom! congratulations guys and thanks for sharing...


----------



## Head Kned (Mar 21, 2011)

Nice work, what were you pulling in your spread?


----------



## samoajoe (Dec 28, 2010)

What kind of lure was that?


----------



## daddytime (Oct 1, 2007)

Head Kned said:


> Nice work, what were you pulling in your spread?[/QUOTE
> 
> Islanders with ballyhoo on riggers and plastics off the corner and down the center.


----------



## daddytime (Oct 1, 2007)

samoajoe said:


> What kind of lure was that?


C&H Vanuatu with red white and blue skirt. This fish hit 3 lures before he found the hooks, he wasn't picky...


----------



## KINGFISH (Aug 19, 2009)

*fishing this weekend*

hope the weather holds out. After working long hours and all weekend i want to go FISHING. also heard a blue was caught off of south pass monday.


----------



## MSViking (Oct 11, 2007)

thanks for taking the time to post video! Can't believe that little remora stayed on the fish thru all that!!


----------



## samoajoe (Dec 28, 2010)

daddytime said:


> C&H Vanuatu with red white and blue skirt. This fish hit 3 lures before he found the hooks, he wasn't picky...


 
He was hooongry! :thumbsup:


----------



## DestinLA (Apr 29, 2011)

I loved the video!! Excited to get out there!


----------

